# Coyotes attacks horse in lapeer county



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

http://www.mlive.com/news/flint/index.ssf/2015/01/coyotes_attack_kill_horse_from.html



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Pretty brave move by these yotes, they need to be thinned out big time. If these yotes did this to a horse I hate to think what a pack of wolves could do.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## zstwins (Oct 18, 2004)

According to DNR it was not coyotes reed Sunday Freep


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Not sure what to think about this story. If it wasn't yotes, what was it?


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Hard to mistake yote for dogs .


----------



## DoJigger (Dec 30, 2010)

backstrap bill said:


> Pretty brave move by these yotes, they need to be thinned out big time. If these yotes did this to a horse I hate to think what a pack of wolves could do.
> 
> 2nd that!!


----------



## Hunter10pt (Dec 2, 2007)

Couples things I'm scratching my head on:
Just because you see Yotes at a kill site don't mean they did the killing! 
Has any DNA been checked on some of the Photos that are Flooding the Internet here in Mich? MIBUCKPOLE has been showing some Very Big Head Yotes!!!

In the early 70's we would thin the Packs and people harvested Yotes for the Fur more then now!
Yotes back then had fewer pups then they do Now! And people don't Hunt them like they did in the 70's.
Balance is a Must..

Back to DNA: Can Yotes Gang rape a Bitch Domestic Dog?
Can Wolfs Gang Rape a Coyote?
Bears have in the Northwest..


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

There is a coy wolf which is a hybrid.dont know if that's what it was though.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Until proven otherwise coyotes attacked the horses. It is possible that there is wolves in the thumb. If they can find and track a wolverine over there I am sure that it won't be too hard to find wolves if they are there.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Steve said:


> Not sure what to think about this story. If it wasn't yotes, what was it?


As of yesterday, the DNR felt that a pack of dogs was a more likely possibility.

L & O


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Liver and Onions said:


> As of yesterday, the DNR felt that a pack of dogs was a more likely possibility.
> 
> L & O


Was there snow in the area? It would be easy to tell yotes from dogs by the tracks.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

backstrap bill said:


> There is a coy wolf which is a hybrid.dont know if that's what it was though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


So they say!!!! I have seen plenty of coyotes and plenty of wolves so far I have seen nothing that I would assume to be a coy wolf. I believe that HSUS in an attempt to get wolves put back on the endangered species list used the coy wolf approach. So far to the best of my knowledge the wolf species in Michigan does not interbreed with coyotes.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Robert Holmes said:


> So they say!!!! I have seen plenty of coyotes and plenty of wolves so far I have seen nothing that I would assume to be a coy wolf. I believe that HSUS in an attempt to get wolves put back on the endangered species list used the coy wolf approach. So far to the best of my knowledge the wolf species in Michigan does not interbreed with coyotes.


I believe it's pretty well documented that they have, and do. 

Good hunting.


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Robert Holmes said:


> So they say!!!! I have seen plenty of coyotes and plenty of wolves so far I have seen nothing that I would assume to be a coy wolf. I believe that HSUS in an attempt to get wolves put back on the endangered species list used the coy wolf approach. So far to the best of my knowledge the wolf species in Michigan does not interbreed with coyotes.


 From what I have read and watched in a documentary the coyotes and eastern wolf (closer related to coyotes) bred in the northeastern part of north america back in the 1920s. These hybrids have been spreading east ever since. Many if not Most coyotes in the east have wolf DNA. This can be seen by true black coyotes which is a result of wolf /dog hybrids breeding with coyotes (hybrids of hybrids). Read this for more : http://www.answers.com/Q/Is_there_such_a_thing_as_a_black_coyote

Not sure about our great lake gray wolves breeding with coyotes yet.. Although perfectly possible geneticly , just socially there could be some problems. I think a lot of people hear about coywolves and assume its coyotes and our grey wolves, not a hybrid from the north east making its way here. 
But either way I am sure the coywolves from the east and the current gray wolf residents have a good chance at breeding since its already a hybrid. According to the article I posted coyotes and gray wolves have not interbred yet out west. But once again, western coyotes don't have wolf DNA like the eastern coyote does. 

Maybe someone can post an article of recent coyote/gray wolf hybrids found in Michigan. I would like to read it.
Here is some good info on the eastern wolf and gray wolf and coyotes : 
http://www.withywindlenature.com/2011/12/26/eastern-wolves-vs-gray-wolves-an-explanation/

More info: 

"The study found that eastern wolves are most closely related to red wolves, and that both species evolved from a common ancestor shared with coyotes. This helps explain why eastern wolves can still mate with and form hybrid offspring with coyotes, so-called "coywolves." Gray wolves, on the other hand, are known to kill any coyotes they come across." 
http://m.livescience.com/25043-eastern-wolves-separate-species.html


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

north oakland/lapeer countys has been having trouble with coyotes for 15 years or more now. they have formed and are hunting in packs. i have a friend with an alpaca farm, city girl new to the rural life, that asked what to do because they took a couple of her alpaca,,about 10 grand an animal at the time. i recomended an ar-15 and a comfortable chair in her barn. not sure what she did but never heard about another lost alpaca.
i really can only explain a horse owner,,or anyone else that lives in this area not knowing what to do about coyotes , by assuming they are yuppies new to the area,possibly animal rights whacko's , and probably don't even own a gun. i have no proof of this of course,,,,but if a coyote attacked your horse,,,,wouldn't it be his last horse?


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

zstwins said:


> According to DNR it was not coyotes reed Sunday Freep


coyote, dog, chupacabra,,, same result , they have to go once they start attacking livestock.


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

http://www.abc12.com/story/28018724/large-coyote-killed-by-dairy-farmer-in-lapeer-county



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I tend to disagree with the comment that there are not any wolves in the lower peninsula. In 2013 my wife and I were about 5 miles east of Mackinaw City and we had a wolf in the headlights very close to the Jeep. I have seen many coyotes and lots of wolves so I am not a rookie. This was a wolf no question about it. In 2011 I observed several (more than one wolf) wolf tracks on a muddy two track road north of Onaway. The property owner stated that nobody had any large dogs that would make a track that large within miles of the residence. 
The possibility of a wolf coyote cross is doubtful. There is no proof that I have seen where a western gray wolf will inter breed with a coyote. More often than not the coyote will make a great lunch for the wolf.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Robert Holmes said:


> I tend to disagree with the comment that there are not any wolves in the lower peninsula.
> .............


There has been documentation of a FEW wolves in the NLP. For you to have seen one on a visit from your UP home is a remote possibility, but possible.

L & O


----------

